# Autotrail-type Circular Table top to fit Boom Arm



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I managed to get hold of a boom arm from CAK tanks at a reasonable price whilst at a show. I'm now looking for a suitable 60cm circular table top. O'Leary's have no stock. Does anyone know where I could such a table top - obviously a lightweight one.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We bought one from Magnum Motorhomes Grimsby. Don't know if it's as light as you require.

Jan


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

There's plenty of choice online if you Google " Cafe Tables ", they will not be lightweight however .
I have a " arm " for sale if anyone can collect for £15.

Mike


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We got a lazy Susan type pine thing from ikea and took the rotation bit off. Cost less the a fiver?.


----------



## Coco998 (Sep 15, 2021)

MikeCo said:


> There's plenty of choice online if you Google " Cafe Tables ", they will not be lightweight however .
> I have a " arm " for sale if anyone can collect for £15.
> 
> Mike


Hi I have auto trail delaware and the round table is missing, if that arm fits that auto trail and still available I would like to buy it from you
Enrique


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Unfortunately Mike's post was from 2010 so, even if he was still posting on the forum, it's unlikely that he'd still have the item. Pity!


----------

